
Ask HN: Should we not all boycott GitHub? - iio7
With all the hostility Microsoft has shown in the past against FOSS (no we haven&#x27;t forgotten anything), and the very sad fact that the majority of FOSS projects now actually reside on a Microsoft infrastructure, should we not all migrate away from GitHub with a massive boycott?
======
solarkraft
Some people did this when the purchase was announced, but not all that many.

Microsoft appears to be very friendly with the open source community now,
because it seems like they understood that they won't survive without it.

Maybe this will change and they attempt an EEE again (it looks a bit like it
with Azure projects they publish). We should of course be wary of such a thing
and keep an eye on it. Should that happen Gitlab will be ready for everyone to
switch to.

For now though GitHub is a wonderful social platform for sharing and working
on software, in my opinion.

------
throw03172019
Good luck with this battle.

